# 2010 Specialized Allez Comp Compact



## Lykolate (Jun 27, 2008)

I am thinking about buying this bike later this week. My training goals with this bike are building base miles for mountain biking, improving my health/losing weight, building my cycling abilities, and hopefully I will be able to do some racing within a year or so. I'm also going to be doing a lot of 20-40 mile fitness rides 4-6 times a week...And the occasional Charity Century Ride...Anyone think I will be disappointed?

My old bike as a 1996 GT Force, All Aluminum Frame/Chromoly Fork and I was able to do long distance rides 60-100. This bike was a 56cm bike when I should be riding a 52cm...So I am thinking the Allez will be much more comfortable for me. I don't mind giving up a little discomfort for speed/performance, and I didn't like the geometry feeling of some of the bikes that are intended for century riding.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

IMO...the Allez is a great bike for everything you describe except racing. When I was test-riding bikes, I found the Allez to be supremely comfortable with a great ride and would have been great for longer-distance rides. However, I also felt that it was a little heavier and less responsive-feeling than the other bike I rode at the same shop, a Cannondale CAAD9, which has more aggressive geometry and just felt like its handling was telepathic and the lighter weight was quite noticeable. The CAAD was less comfortable and had a harsher ride, no doubt.

I guess whether or not the Allez is good for racing really depends what sort of racing and how competitive do you want to be? Is it just for fun or do you want to win?

Asad


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

asad137 said:


> IMO...the Allez is a great bike for everything you describe except racing. When I was test-riding bikes, I found the Allez to be supremely comfortable with a great ride and would have been great for longer-distance rides. However, I also felt that it was a little heavier and less responsive-feeling than the other bike I rode at the same shop, a Cannondale CAAD9, which has more aggressive geometry and just felt like its handling was telepathic and the lighter weight was quite noticeable. The CAAD was less comfortable and had a harsher ride, no doubt.
> 
> I guess whether or not the Allez is good for racing really depends what sort of racing and how competitive do you want to be? Is it just for fun or do you want to win?
> 
> Asad



The Tarmac may also be a good choice for your needs.


----------



## Lykolate (Jun 27, 2008)

My racing would be for fun...I don't think I will ever be in the caliber to win  That being said im only 19 and can always buy another bike later on...  But knowing that this bike will be comfortable is great for me to hear...I was looking at the CAAD9 but I wanted something a little more comfortable, but not Roubaix type comfort...


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, it was comfortable for _me_  You will, of course, have to ride it and judge for yourself. Nice thing about the Specialized stems is that they have shims so they can be set up at multiple different angles (not just down or flipped up) depending on what sort of riding position you want.

Asad


----------



## Lykolate (Jun 27, 2008)

thx for the input and insight dude...


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

I picked up a new 2009 Specialized Allez Comp Compact last August and I love it. I have 2,600 miles on the bike in the 13 months I have been riding it and it's a great bike. Of course there are better bikes out there but this is the best bang for your bike. You can't go wrong buying this bike.


----------



## Lykolate (Jun 27, 2008)

I went into my LBS with the intention of putting money down to place an order for one...But while I was waiting on the sales rep, I noticed a 2008 Tarmac Elite that was in my size...
I asked the salesman what kind of price he could give me, and he gave it to me for 50$ cheaper than the Allez that I was going to buy would cost.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ajbaIv7g5U6Jr2LsCoxZNQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCLvsvJ__-piZlQE&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_P53eNBOAv8Q/SpmWaO5GpcI/AAAAAAAAAB4/4KWmxXuBKz4/s288/082809_1232%5B00%5D.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/adamkelly111/Tarmac?authkey=Gv1sRgCLvsvJ__-piZlQE&feat=embedwebsite">Tarmac</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/fEGUSCAJNYet_YIMTrcjGQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCLvsvJ__-piZlQE&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/_P53eNBOAv8Q/SpmWZIAjp1I/AAAAAAAAABo/RSlWHMjnP-M/s288/082809_1230%5B00%5D.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/adamkelly111/Tarmac?authkey=Gv1sRgCLvsvJ__-piZlQE&feat=embedwebsite">Tarmac</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/LFLWykm3QbsOWCADtVJ9UQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCLvsvJ__-piZlQE&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_P53eNBOAv8Q/SpmWbKRiODI/AAAAAAAAAB8/u6ifKyeS47Q/s288/082809_1233%5B00%5D.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/adamkelly111/Tarmac?authkey=Gv1sRgCLvsvJ__-piZlQE&feat=embedwebsite">Tarmac</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Kq58fcYdnUtjuXBfupRpYA?authkey=Gv1sRgCLvsvJ__-piZlQE&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/_P53eNBOAv8Q/SpmWb89k9vI/AAAAAAAAACA/KHdGKjMq9oY/s288/082809_1234%5B00%5D.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/adamkelly111/Tarmac?authkey=Gv1sRgCLvsvJ__-piZlQE&feat=embedwebsite">Tarmac</a></td></tr></table>

Sorry for the quality, only have a Cell to take pics with...


----------

